# Eating eel......???



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I know some of you river rats on here will eat just about anything that comes out of the water......what about eel? Tell me about it. I got a 2 footer today.
Should I dare or will I die?


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

It's delicious,just eat it while it's hot or it'll bleed in the plate.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Very fine bones and many of them. Meat is white and flaky.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

My step grand pa would nail em to a tree, skin & eat em. He said you had to eat em before they get cold or they will bleed.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

They taste pretty good fried , but if you leave them on a napkin overnight it will be pink around the pieces in the morning. The few that I have eaten over the years did not have the many little bones as mentioned above. Perhaps the difference is in the way we cleaned them ?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

There's a lot of things on this earth that we can eat. We can eat it and it will not kill us.

*That does not mean that we should!*


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't even bother trying to get the hook out of their mouths.


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Johhnie Cakes and Eels*

Now that's a New England Favorite that has fallen off the map over the last few decades.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I tried the smoke eel in Germany and loved it. 

Real greasy though


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

The ones we ate were green river eels. Camping out and hungry. Skinned, gutted, cut in 4-5" pieces and wrapped in tin foil.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, I fried up a few small pieces last night to go along with the two cats and I'm still alive this morning. Turned out the eel was rather tasty, sort of sweet. Meat is a little soft but it might have been a little better with a longer cooking time. Left a couple of pieces overnight on paper towel and don't see any blood. 
Originally intended to cut it up for cat cut bait but decided to cook it instead. 

Question, anyone tried it for cut bait with any results?


----------

